

The Evolution of Writing (by the founder of the first Rails host) - henning
http://textism.com/writing/

======
vicaya
Informative, but should really be called "The Evolution of Writing in Italic
and Germanic Scripts" (only one obligatory reference to an ancient Greek
example and no mention of many other Indo-European scripts (say Slavic, which
includes Russian etc.), let alone any Eastern scripts (CJK, etc.))

